# SkiSwitcher2: Articulation Switching for Logic Pro X



## Peter Schwartz (Jun 28, 2015)

*http://www.skiswitcher.com/ (SkiSwitcher2) *is an articulation switching system for Logic Pro X that's all about getting the actual notes of your music to select their own articulations. You can install SkiSwitcher2 in a few minutes and start using it immediately with a wide range of keyswitching and multi-timbral patches. There are no complicated scripts to edit, and parts recorded with the system are completely free of any kind of articulation-switching events such as keyswitch notes, CC's, program changes, or automation.

*With Keyswitching Patches... *it's all too common to hear passages play with the wrong sounds when playback is started from a point between articulation changes. And that's because keyswitch notes don't chase. SkiSwitcher2 gets the actual notes of your music to select their own articulations, so playback from any position always sound correct. And when you click on notes in the score, piano roll or event list, they will each sound with the correct articulation.



*When Used with Multi-Timbral Instruments... *Working with non-keyswitching libraries often means assembling individual patches into a multi-timbral setup and recording parts across multiple tracks. SkiSwitcher2 facilitates significant reductions in track count by letting you operate multi-timbral plugins like a keyswitching instrument so you can record all articulations on a single track, free of keyswitch notes.

_Additional features include:_

*Polyphonic Articulation Switching:* Each note in an octave or chord can play with a different articulation _from a single keyswitching patch_. Always active.

*"Sticky" Articulation Selection:* The articulation you select to play live remains active and can't be changed by what's playing in your track.

*Articulation Display*: Scripter-based customizable Articulation Name Displays for each instrument update in realtime. And it's super easy to custom-enter names into the list with _zero_ coding skills required.

*Offline Articulation Editing: *Change the articulation of any individual note simply by changing its MIDI Channel in the piano roll, score, or event list with Logic's own key commands. And the Articulation Display provides instant feedback of your changes.

*Create Hybrid Instruments:* Hybrids are a special kind of SkiSwitcher2 setup that seamlessly combine a keyswitching patch and one or more individual articulations. Hybrids are a great way to override articulations in keyswitch patches that you never use, or to add articulations to a keyswitching patch with fewer than 16 articulations.


*And much more!*

Please visit http://www.skiswitcher.com/ (<b>www.skiswitcher.com</b>) for details.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jul 3, 2015)

For those of us who work with large orchestral templates , there has been no Logic Pro feature like Cubase's Expression Maps that allows you to address an instrument with all its articulations on one track with some visual feedback.


Except that there _has_ been, and I have been using it for years, but it was not available to most of you. With the addition of the Scripter MIDI plugin in Logic Pro X, its possibilites were hugely enhanced and Peter has taken it to a whole new level. After my constant badgering him to make it available to everyone, he has finally done so.


Especially with Vienna Ensemble Pro as a secondary host (but not exclusively) on either the same computer and/or a slave I think this is the best possible workflow for Logic Pro X for what we do. There are other alternatives out there that are also viable but for me, this is the one that gives me what I need without being either too complex or too simple. It comes with excellent docs and an mp4 that make it really easy to understand and set up. IMHO, you want this.

Some of you may want or need assistance in setting up Logic Pro with VE Pro in the way that it works best with the SkiSwitcher and Peter is far too busy to do that for you, so, if that is case, I humbly suggest that I am the guy, either in person or via Skype.


----------



## Peter Schwartz (Jul 6, 2015)

I'll help you not be humble!  Jay has been using my articulation-switching system for years now, starting with the original version I made back in 2007, and since then with SkiSwitcher2.

The system itself is really easy to use, so you won't need any help installing or using it. And it works with any number of 3rd party plugins (keyswitching or multi-timbral). But if you're interested in getting advice for configuring large templates or slave systems — especially if Vienna Ensemble Pro involved — Jay has more experience than anyone (except me LOL) setting them up and running them with SkiSwitcher2.

And since putting this system on the market, I've corresponded with lots of customers world-wide who know of Jay's expertise, especially when it comes to running EastWest libraries such as the Hollywood Series.


----------



## Peter Schwartz (Jul 8, 2015)

Being released today, a free Script for all registered SkiSwitcher2 owners. It's a variant on the Multi-Purpose Script, designed for use with multi-timbral instruments and provides only the articulation name display in the smallest possible Scripter footprint. Included in the update is a brief instructional tutorial.


----------



## JohnBMears (Jul 8, 2015)

Peter Schwartz said:


> Being released today, a free Script for all registered SkiSwitcher2 owners. It's a variant on the Multi-Purpose Script, designed for use with multi-timbral instruments and provides only the articulation name display in the smallest possible Scripter footprint. Included in the update is a brief instructional tutorial.


Hey Peter! Do you send emails about update installation or is it done from your site?

Thanks again!

JOHN


----------



## Peter Schwartz (Jul 8, 2015)

Hi John,

I'm sending emails, and you're on the list for this morning's update notifications.  Just waiting to get to the bottom of this pot of coffee and they'll be on their way.

Cheers!

Peter


----------



## JohnBMears (Jul 10, 2015)

Thank you so much Peter. I don't want to freak you out- but I spent all yesterday going through the complete macprovideo series of our SCORE EDITOR, ORCH 301, ORCH 302, and then (with the help of Jay Asher's generosity in sharing his VE PRO metaframe) set up a template I am so super excited about. I have 4 monitors hooked up on my machine and being a life-long music-- having the piano roll open with the score editor with chanelized aritculations on one track is breaking my friggin' mind. Thanks so much for all of your work with so many of these factors. It is helping to take someone who has taught music for 11, to now being able to write his own and realized pretty damn realistically. I'm also thrilled that the Hollywood Series is running great on my 12-core mac so much better now with VE PRO. You are probably WAY too busy now, but if you ever slow down I'd love to share a demo of what can be done with the SKI-Switcher and all your Logic tips!!!!

JOHN


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jul 10, 2015)

JohnBMears said:


> Thank you so much Peter. I don't want to freak you out- but I spent all yesterday going through the complete macprovideo series of our SCORE EDITOR, ORCH 301, ORCH 302, and then (with the help of Jay Asher's generosity in sharing his VE PRO metaframe) set up a template I am so super excited about. I have 4 monitors hooked up on my machine and being a life-long music-- having the piano roll open with the score editor with chanelized aritculations on one track is breaking my friggin' mind. Thanks so much for all of your work with so many of these factors. It is helping to take someone who has taught music for 11, to now being able to write his own and realized pretty damn realistically. I'm also thrilled that the Hollywood Series is running great on my 12-core mac so much better now with VE PRO. You are probably WAY too busy now, but if you ever slow down I'd love to share a demo of what can be done with the SKI-Switcher and all your Logic tips!!!!
> 
> JOHN



For me, this is the feel good post of the year. So pleased to hear this John.


----------



## kclements (Jul 10, 2015)

I would like to add my thanks to Peter as well. I contacted him today with a couple pre-purchase questions. He was quick to respond and answered my questions and then some. He went above and beyond.

Also, _best install manual ever! _(The other documentation is great too). 

If you use Logic and keyswitching/ multis, you really should check this out. It's fantastic - and Peter's support is outstanding.

Cheers
kc


----------



## Peter Schwartz (Jul 11, 2015)

John and Kayle, I'm really glad it's all working out for you. Thank you both for letting me know.


----------



## Peter Schwartz (Jul 12, 2015)

John, I forgot to mention...




JohnBMears said:


> ... I spent all yesterday going through the complete macprovideo series of our SCORE EDITOR, ORCH 301, ORCH 302...



I'm not sure I could stand hearing the sound of my own voice for that long. OMG! Apparently you lived to tell the tale LOL, but I think you deserve a medal or something.

Would love to hear a demo of what you're doing.

Thanks again for your support.


----------



## JamesIV (Jul 13, 2015)

With the entire Spitfire BML range, what are the advantages of SkiSwitcher over using UACC and an OSC template? Just curious since I'm about to begin setting up my template.


----------



## Peter Schwartz (Jul 13, 2015)

Hi James,

I'd need to know more details about your OSC setup to address that part of your question.

Regarding UACC... First some background. Articulation-switching patches load up with multiple articulations and require a MIDI-based "instruction" of some kind to tell it which one to activate. The instructions can come in the form of MIDI notes located outside the range of an instrument (keyswitches) or a CC message of some kind, such as CC#32 (which is what the UACC system uses).

Regardless of the method, the instructional message has to occur before (in anticipation of) the start of a musical passage that you want to hear played with that articulation. And when using these methods, a MIDI recording will end up containing MIDI messages extraneous to the performance of your part (notes, sustain pedal, modwheel movements, etc.) and that's not always desirable. Changing articulations after-the-fact is unwieldy with either system, and specifically with keyswitch notes it's not uncommon to hear passages play with the wrong articulation because keyswitch notes don't chase.

The concept of SkiSwitcher2: to eliminate the need to record any of this extraneous "instructional" information and get the notes themselves to contain the articulation information. This is exactly what it does -- the notes themselves select their own articulations. And it does so without resorting to using automation either (which I believe is creatively limiting, primitive, and problematic).

Now... one of the unique things about Spitfire's "palettes" is that you have the option to choose which kind of articulation-switching instruction the plugin will react to: Keyswitches, UACC, or MIDI Channels. My system works by setting the MIDI channel for each note in relation to keyswitch notes (independent of any that a plugin might normally react to) or program change messages. They don't get recorded though. Those messages are simply used to put notes on different MIDI channels (then they're discarded and never appear in your tracks). So here, MIDI Channel is used to identify which articulation plays, and best of all -- this information is built-in to the notes themselves. I'd like to suggest watching the video to see how this all plays out.


----------



## kclements (Jul 13, 2015)

I'm still working on incorporating this into my workflow - and figuring out how to best use it with LASS and their own ARC. There are a couple of things I'm still trying to reconcile. 

But I think the biggest advantage I've seen yet is the "Chase" feature. Once I have my keyswitching done, I no longer have to worry about which notes will play the correct articulation. So even if the last note I played was a pizz, I can start my cursor in the middle of my legato passage and all the notes play correctly. I don't have to go back to where I hit the Leg KS and start from there - or hit the Leg KS on my keyboard. 

Cheers
kc


----------



## JohnBMears (Jul 13, 2015)

Peter,

Having some questions regarding the best way to tackle this with Hollywood Strings. Multi loaded- 10 patches, Legato, spiccato, trills, etc. Looking for advice on cc (and using your cloner). For experimenting, I set up the scripter to clone all CC. So cc11 is dynamics on long notes and volume on short notes. Is the best practice (for instance when keyswitching in the track) when moving from legato to spiccato- to take your cc11 which may have just decrescendo-ed and ramp it back up to make the spiccato patch audible? In short is riding cc11 in this case just going to be constant throughout the piece, even on short articulations? I seem to have multiple lanes even when I am using the scripter and it is confusing me, i.e. midi draw 1,11 and then another 2,11 lane within the same track. Thanks again!

JOHN


----------



## Peter Schwartz (Jul 13, 2015)

Hi John,

Glad to see you're diving in! First, if you haven't already, please check out the section in the User Guide on "control unification".

Now... What you have going on -- typical of HW m/timbral setups -- is a mixture of velocity-sensitive (shorts) and non-velocity sensitive sounds (sustains/longs). This presents a conundrum because CC#11 performs very different functions between them. In the longs, it controls actual instrumental dynamics: a simultaneous change in both timbre & volume (these two properties of sound are unavoidably linked in acoustic instruments). So for the longs, CC#11 accomplishes this by crossfading between dynamic layers (pp-->ff). But for the shorts, CC#11 has zero effect on timbre. It only controls the volume. Instead, velocity controls the dynamics (pp-->ff).

Here's what I'd suggest... in the Cloner, set all of the Shorts channels to only respond to CC#64. For the Longs, set them to respond to CC#11 (or perhaps CC#1 + CC#11). Be sure to disable all unused channels, as there's no need to clone CC's for channels that aren't being used.

With this setup, you'll be able to control dynamics in a unified way with CC#11 on channel 1 (details in the User Guide). For your shorts, control the dynamics with velocity. And if it seems that your shorts are too loud overall with respect to the longs, balance them accordingly in the plugin's mixer.

HTH!

Peter

P.S. Overall volume control of the part -- assuming you haven't broken out sounds to different outputs -- is most easily accomplished simply by adjusting the instrument channel's fader in Logic's mixer.


----------



## JohnBMears (Jul 13, 2015)

Well, color me blind. I was recording without turning on ch1-cntrl, so thereby getting cc data every which way but loose. I see now, got it fixed and its working like a champ!

Thanks again Peter!

JOHN


----------



## Peter Schwartz (Jul 13, 2015)

Excellent! Think of the Cntrls = Ch1 button as the [reference = Men In Black] "don't push the red button" button ! Most of the time you'll want that button ON (the default). It's only when you deliberately want to record controls (cc's, etc.) on a MIDI channel other than ch1 that you'd turn it off, and applications for this are described in the Control Unification section of the manual.


----------



## JohnBMears (Jul 13, 2015)

MIB! Love it! Thanks so much! Also, I have a fader on my keyboard set to control cc7. Can you remind me how to make that react to the FADER in Logic Pro X, instead of the volume knob on the plug-in. Guessing that would help me ride volumes automations style, etc.

JOHN


----------



## Peter Schwartz (Jul 13, 2015)

To get the fader to react to CC7 messages, you have to enable the CC7/10 checkbox in the Project Settings. I'm not in front of Logic right now (can ya 'magine?!?) but I believe you'll find it under the Project Settings MIDI tab. Having that checkbox enabled is my preferred way of working. I don't believe in sending CC7 messages directly to a plugin because you can't get any gain when you need it. Gain = good.


----------



## JohnBMears (Jul 14, 2015)

Found it! Thanks so much Peter, I think I am going to prefer this method for myself as well!


----------



## Peter Schwartz (Jul 14, 2015)

You're welcome! BTW, that CC7/10 checkbox is off by default in _new_ Logic projects .
In existing projects where you may have been working with that checkbox off (and perhaps not known it), I'd leave it as-is because changing it will more than likely mess up your balances. But yeah, I'd suggest that if your existing templates are set with that box unchecked, turn it on and re-save them that way. And for new projects that you start from scratch, make that checkbox your first stop.


----------



## JohnBMears (Jul 14, 2015)

Last question! Promise! using my new handy cc07 fader method of automation, what do I need to enable to 'see' the yellow volume curves in automation mode? When I automate using the mouse cursor on the fader it shows up, not with using an external cc07 fader on my keyboard.


----------



## Peter Schwartz (Jul 14, 2015)

Last question? Suuuuuurrrrrrrrrre.... LOL
OK, this one is part of a larger conversation about how Logic deals with CC7 events and automation in Logic 10.1.1. But the short answer is this: if you record volume rides by moving the on-screen fader, it will write to *track* automation. Yellow line. If you move your CC7 slider, it will indeed move the on-screen fader but it won't write to *track* automation. However, if you change the automation mode from track to *region*, you can write CC7 slider moves directly to the region.

When you record volume rides using the on-screen fader, Logic internally writes CC7 events to automation. And using your slider, Logic is recording CC7 events into a MIDI region. Two sources of CC7 events means potential conflicts between them, especially when the levels differ between the two automation sources (which is quite common and typical). To prevent the fader from "fighting" between these two CC7 sources, Logic has a feature that is set by default to allow region-based CC7 volume rides to take priority over track-based CC7 rides.


----------



## JohnBMears (Jul 15, 2015)

This short fanfare was created using the SkiSwitcher 2, allowing for intricate detailed articulation switching- even though I'm a noob to mixing so that is kind of sucky! I love using this tool so far- even if not being played in 'on the fly' being able to go back and take a highly complex string ostinato and assign a few notes to spiccato, a few to staccato, a few to bowed staccato, it makes for a highly improved mock up! And all on one MIDI track- thanks Peter!


----------



## Peter Schwartz (Jul 16, 2015)

Hey John, thanks so much for posting this! I'm glad you found out about the detail you can put into your articulation switching by deliberately targeting specific notes and changing their MIDI channels to give you that kind of variety in the staccati. You totally get it. Just curious... did you use the key commands or did you work in the event list?


----------



## JohnBMears (Jul 16, 2015)

I actually mostly changed multi-timbral articulations in the score editor, since I made one map for strings that is homogenous to articulations (channel 1 is legato, for all string sections, channel 2 is spiccato for all etc) I just made a score set and can cut and paste from part to part, reharmonize some of the isorhythmic stuff, and the matching articulations will always get copy and pasted from the original, matching articulations abound. While I am now seeing that using the event list is no way near as daunting as I thought before, having gone through your course on the score editor has made that my go-to for editing (with piano roll too of course). Being an instrumental music conductor I am totally comfortable working with full scores- so this has been fantastic! Thanks again!

JOHN


----------



## Peter Schwartz (Jul 19, 2015)

*SkiSwitcher2 UPDATES!* First, an improved CC Cloner multi-script for Kontakt will be going out this week to all SkiSwitcher2 customers. Unlike the original version, it now offers the same choices and combinations for CC filtering and cloning as the Logic/Scripter version.

Then there's Update #2 which soooooo insane, it's going to rock your articulation-switching world. Details to come after a little more beta testing.


----------



## ulrik (Jul 19, 2015)

Whoa....sounds interesting!!


----------



## JohnBMears (Jul 21, 2015)

Super Exciting Peter! Looking forward to what's to come!


----------



## Peter Schwartz (Jul 22, 2015)

Thanks guys! Yeah, it's kind of a beast. Lots of fun to beta test too.  Meanwhile... notifications went out to all customers today about the update to the Kontakt 5 version of the CC Cloner. (Fully compatible with Kontakt 4 too). In the big scheme of things this update is a little thing, but I wanted the Kontakt version of the Cloner to have the same flexibility as the Logic version and now it does. 

So look for an email about the SkiSwitcher2 CC Cloner v2.0 for Kontakt 5. :D

Sincerely Yours,
Mr. O. Veruse de Emoticons


----------



## ulrik (Jul 24, 2015)

Peter Schwartz said:


> Thanks guys! Yeah, it's kind of a beast. Lots of fun to beta test too.  Meanwhile... notifications went out to all customers today about the update to the Kontakt 5 version of the CC Cloner. (Fully compatible with Kontakt 4 too). In the big scheme of things this update is a little thing, but I wanted the Kontakt version of the Cloner to have the same flexibility as the Logic version and now it does.
> 
> So look for an email about the SkiSwitcher2 CC Cloner v2.0 for Kontakt 5. :D
> 
> ...


Hi Peter, I have not received any notification about the update yet, has it been sent yet?
Regards Ulrik


----------



## Peter Schwartz (Jul 24, 2015)

Hi Ulrik, thanks for letting me know.

I checked the log your name is on it. But that doesn't help if you don't have it, right? LOL So I just sent you a new notification/download link. Please let me know if you get it. If not, I'll send you one privately.

Cheers,

Peter


----------



## ulrik (Jul 24, 2015)

That was extremely fast response , I've got it now, thanks!


----------



## Peter Schwartz (Jul 24, 2015)

I never sleep...
Glad you got it. Cheers!


----------



## Peter Schwartz (Aug 15, 2015)

Many new and interesting additions are in the works for SkiSwitcher2! In the meantime, here's a video that explains the fundamentals of how the system works, with a focus on how it interfaces with keyswitching patches. Enjoy!


----------



## fiestared (Aug 23, 2015)

Peter Schwartz said:


> Many new and interesting additions are in the works for SkiSwitcher2! In the meantime, here's a video that explains the fundamentals of how the system works, with a focus on how it interfaces with keyswitching patches. Enjoy!



Hi Peter,
Sorry to ask you that here, but I didn't find a way to do it on your site. So, is there a way to buy without Paypal ? I tried a simulation and Paypal forces me to open an account which I don't want (I am not in USA, and you don't imagine what they ask one to accept to open an account, this is incredible ! ) Thanks for your answer.
F.red


----------



## Peter Schwartz (Aug 23, 2015)

Hi Firestarted,

Thanks for your interest. 
There's a contact page on my website, but it's fine that you wrote to me here. Regarding purchase, it's not necessary to have a PayPal account. You can use any major credit card. It's true, when you click the "Buy Now" button you will see a PayPal page. But you should also see this:




Just disregard anything it says about signing up.

If you still have problems, please write to me at: info (at) skiswitcher (dot com).


----------



## fiestared (Aug 23, 2015)

Peter Schwartz said:


> Hi Firestarted,
> 
> Thanks for your interest.
> There's a contact page on my website, but it's fine that you wrote to me here. Regarding purchase, it's not necessary to have a PayPal account. You can use any major credit card. It's true, when you click the "Buy Now" button you will see a PayPal page. But you should also see this:
> ...


Hi Peter,
Thanks for your answer. I'll send you 4 screen shots to the address above, for you to see by yourself, because you're in the USA you don't have access to the same screen as me in Europe. If you click USA you're allowed to pay by card, if you click Belgium or France, you have to open an account...


----------



## kurtvanzo (Aug 23, 2015)

Hey Peter, great idea. Are there any plans to make this available to other DAWs? Would love a Protools version of this.


----------



## Peter Schwartz (Aug 23, 2015)

Hi Fiestared, thanks so much for bringing this to my attention.


----------



## Peter Schwartz (Aug 23, 2015)

kurtvanzo said:


> Hey Peter, great idea. Are there any plans to make this available to other DAWs? Would love a Protools version of this.


Thanks! It's something I've been thinking about, for sure.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Aug 23, 2015)

DON"T YOU DARE. LOGIC PRO ONLY!!!!!!


----------



## Peter Schwartz (Aug 23, 2015)

Congratulations, Jay, you beat my wife to the punch with "first admonition of the day".

_That's right, folks, I'll be here all week._


----------



## samphony (Aug 23, 2015)

Hey everyone. Does anyone of you know if such a method is possible in digital performer? I'm asking for a friend. Thanks. 

Oh and move along these are not the droids you are looking for.


----------



## Peter Schwartz (Aug 23, 2015)

Here's some info for your friend/droid/you/you & your friend (droid or not)... 

AFAIA, none of this is really possible with DP or PT or any other DAW that doesn't have the kinds of MIDI processing and Scripting that Logic has already built in which facilitates what I'm doing with my system. Implementing my paradigm of "notes select their own articulations, full stop" would only work with other DAWs via alternative means, something I've been thinking about for a while (insert hand-wringing and mad scientist cackles here). And regarding DP specifically -- and last time I checked, which was with some version of DP7 -- to record multiple channels on a track requires create a Channel Group (or something similarly named) and that's just flat out cumbersome. "And who needs 'more cumbersome'", he asked rhetorically...

Cheers,

Peter


----------



## samphony (Aug 23, 2015)

Thanks Peter!


----------



## JamesIV (Sep 4, 2015)

Hello! I realize there is a 16 channel midi limitation. I'm using the BML line and for the strings especially, more midi channels are needed to truly have all the articulations available on one track, i.e. one track for Violin 1, etc. I've been using UACC, and thought about switching to the "shared keyswitch" (so I could use SkiSwitcher), with one giant set of keyswitchs for the several pallets assigned to the same channel. Any help/thoughts would be appreciated. Oh, is it possible to use UACC and have SkiSwitcher convert it to midi channel, or will it only work with keyswitches? Thanks again for you patience!


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Sep 4, 2015)

JamesIV said:


> Hello! I realize there is a 16 channel midi limitation. I'm using the BML line and for the strings especially, more midi channels are needed to truly have all the articulations available on one track, i.e. one track for Violin 1, etc. I've been using UACC, and thought about switching to the "shared keyswitch" (so I could use SkiSwitcher), with one giant set of keyswitchs for the several pallets assigned to the same channel. Any help/thoughts would be appreciated. Oh, is it possible to use UACC and have SkiSwitcher convert it to midi channel, or will it only work with keyswitches? Thanks again for you patience!



I don't know that library but if you cannot write 90% of what you ever need to write for e.g. Violin 1with 16 well chosen patches, there is something very wrong IMHO.


----------



## JamesIV (Sep 4, 2015)

EastWest Lurker said:


> I don't know that library but if you cannot write 90% of what you ever need to write for e.g. Violin 1with 16 well chosen patches, there is something very wrong IMHO.


That's an unhelpful and snarky answer. I'm using Spitfire's Mural (including the latest Vol 3 update) and one the things that adds to realism is variety. Since you and Ski are "in this together" regarding SkiSwitcher, I'll assume that he feels the same as you and look for another solution. Thank you for your time.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Sep 4, 2015)

JamesIV said:


> That's an unhelpful and snarky answer. I'm using Spitfire's Mural (including the latest Vol 3 update) and one the things that adds to realism is variety. Since you and Ski are "in this together" regarding SkiSwitcher, I'll assume that he feels the same as you and look for another solution. Thank you for your time.



I don't mean it to be snarky and I have no idea if Peter shares my view so please, don't blame him for my statement. He may totally disagree with me.

If indeed you want variety, why not have 1 v-frame with Violin 1 a and another with Violin 1 b?


----------



## Peter Schwartz (Sep 4, 2015)

HOLD ON A SECOND!! Jay and myself are not "in this together". And that's all that needs to be said about that.

Next... His reply to you is his alone, so please don't jump to conclusions about how I feel as a result. Besides, if I want to be snarky I wouldn't need Jay's help (I'm pretty good at it all by myself.  )

Now, to your situation and needs! The present system uses MIDI channels and thus there's a 'natural' limitation of 16 channels/articulations. On one hand this is a limitation, but on the other hand the benefits of having notes contain the articulation-switching information are vast. There is no other system I'm aware of where the notes choose their own articulations by way of information embedded in them. And that means they'll play with the sound you want as soon as the note plays. It's about as transparent a system as it could possibly get, eliminating any distinction between a note and the sound you want to hear it with. Any other system -- afaia -- requires the recording of some kind of articulation-switching "instructional events" and I'm totally allergic to that from a design standpoint. If a note selects its own articulation, it can be copied, quantized, moved etc. without then having to also take into consideration that those "instructional events" have to also be copied, quantized, moved, etc. To me, that's a bigger limitation than the 16-channel one.

But maybe that's just me. You need more than 16 channels to do what you want so I don't think my system is right for you -- at least in terms of doing everything on one track. You could, of course, split up your patches in a way where you address (up to) 16 at a time using my MIDI Channel = Articulation paradigm, but that might become a bit unwieldy in and of itself.

Anyway, thanks for your interest.


----------



## Peter Schwartz (Jan 5, 2017)

Hi Stephen, unfortunately PT doesn't handle MIDI in the same way that Logic does, so the system can't be ported over. Wish I had better news!


----------



## Peter Schwartz (Jan 5, 2017)

Please post all future questions and comments about SkiSwitcher2 and ARTzID in this newer thread. Thanks!


----------

